# N Tractor Pictures



## Ken N Tx

Lets see your tractor pictures....
.
Here is my 1945 2N with my 5 foot KingKutter Finish Mower..


----------



## pogobill

Nice tractor!
Here's mine

1948 8N
















and this is the other.... still trying to figure out if it's a '48 or a '50!?!


----------



## countryboy01

my dad's tractor..http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...17747253.56693.100002295789211&type=3&theater


----------



## Thomas

CountryBoy.
By the looks the cats setup pretty good ambush.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Cool pics.....edro:


----------



## DrBailey

3 pics, My mini N, all metal N parts mounted on a Sears, working N, My Brother Marvin, he passed a few years ago(would have been 75 yesterday)the N has been sold. The N with dozer blade was mine for years, I lost interrest in it and sold it a couple years ago. Im looking for a rebuilder N now.


----------



## wjjones

All are some nice looking tractors..:thumbsup:....


----------



## robertfrantz

Beautiful tractors!


----------



## Thomas

Indeed eye catchers.


----------



## fyremn1

1947 8N Ford Tractor


----------



## DrBailey

ole blue belly looks good. nice and clean


----------



## stephenscity

My 1950 8N.


----------



## stephenscity

Plow finished


----------



## DrBailey

A real nice looking N, looks like a pro restore, the two bottom came out looking good also. Sure would look good in my drive-way


----------



## stephenscity

DrBailey said:


> A real nice looking N, looks like a pro restore, the two bottom came out looking good also. Sure would look good in my drive-way


Thanks. Wasn't quite finished there. Still had a couple things to do including letters.


----------



## Ken N Tx

DrBailey said:


> A real nice looking N, looks like a pro restore, the two bottom came out looking good also. Sure would look good in my drive-way


Ditto..

Nice looking machine...edro:


----------



## desertdave

Here's my new (old) one...Not sure of the year..Early N wheels...side mounted tool box....3 spd tranny....Ser. # VERY hard to read...guessing 1947 2N?


----------



## stephenscity

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## DrBailey

Looking REAL good!


----------



## Thomas

Congrats to you and Mrs. on new family member.


----------



## Ken N Tx

desertdave said:


> Here's my new (old) one...Not sure of the year..Early N wheels...side mounted tool box....3 spd tranny....Ser. # VERY hard to read...guessing 1947 2N?


I would say that it is before '47 as it has the "I" beam radius rods..edro:


----------



## desertdave

Great call Ken..I believe the ser.# is *9N25107* which would put it at 1940....All the stars are lineing up so to speak...Side mount Tool box, wheels, radius rods, 3 sp trans. front dist.,....I believe we have a winner......Now lets get started...."Women" (Wife)......Get to work...LOL


----------



## Ken N Tx

desertdave said:


> Great call Ken..I believe the ser.# is *9N25107* which would put it at 1940....All the stars are lineing up so to speak...Side mount Tool box, wheels, radius rods, 3 sp trans. front dist.,....I believe we have a winner......Now lets get started...."Women" (Wife)......Get to work...LOL


The stars before and aft the serial numbers indicate .040 steel cylinder sleeves, but they could have been switched out over the years..


----------



## st3gamefarm

Here's my '43 2N workhorse. 
I wish I didn't need it, then I could restore it.


----------



## Mike77

Well it's in pieces but my 9n with an 8n engine and 2n rear axel housings should be back to work this summer.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Mike77 said:


> Well it's in pieces but my 9n with an 8n engine and 2n rear axel housings should be back to work this summer.


What is the serial number on that engine ?? It is my understanding that the 9N/2N had studs holding the head on and the 8N had bolts. What parts are you calling 9N or 2N ??edro:


----------



## Mike77

As for my engine it is an 8n the body is a 9n and the rear axel housings are from a 2n


----------

